# Blue Diamond In the field reports



## JohnK and Sheri (Nov 28, 2004)

www.bluediamond.com/applications/in-the-field

Another year in the almonds, good luck to all. You can keep track of the bloom at the link above.

Sheri


----------



## Hoskee (Nov 1, 2008)

I'm scheduling a 4H field trip from the San Francisco Bay Area to see bees working the almonds. What would be the best weekend to see the most activity? I've never seen the almonds myself (despite 35 years of backyard beekeeping) so I'm also trying to find the best locations nearby.

Hoskee


----------



## JCA Beeswax Processing (Feb 18, 2012)

Trees just starting to bloom. And its going to be cold. I would try in two weeks.


----------



## Honey-4-All (Dec 19, 2008)

Hoskee said:


> I'm scheduling a 4H field trip from the San Francisco Bay Area to see bees working the almonds. What would be the best weekend to see the most activity? I've never seen the almonds myself (despite 35 years of backyard beekeeping) so I'm also trying to find the best locations nearby.
> 
> Hoskee



If you'd like you may Pm me. Fairly close to you. Been doing bees in Solano County for 32 years. In 95 our family acquired a place north of 80 between Vacaville and Dixon. We now grow our own almonds and the trees are about ready to burst. We do not grow a lot but surely enough to give a bunch of eager 4H learners a good idea of what happens in the relationship of the "bees and trees." They are just starting to flower. Depending on the weather looks like the 2nd of March will be a good weekend in 2013 to view "optimal" Bloom.


----------



## kilocharlie (Dec 27, 2010)

John & Sherri - Thank You for the link!

Suggestion to the 4-H kids to wear mosquito veils, gloves, long sleeves, and long pants at the very least. Have an epi-pen ready just in case (not paranoia - just a "bee"-prepared attitude). Explaining that almonds need honey bees (not much else pollinates almonds), that colonies must be increasing in numbers (brood present) in order to pollinate, and that pollen traps placed a day or two before flowers open really motivates the bees to forage for pollen harder would make the trip a real educational experience. They'd probably love to see a hive opened and operate the smoker! Spotting a queen would be awesome. Hope it goes well!


----------

